# Return to... The Pumphouse!



## Phaserburn (Mar 16, 2008)

Well, after spotting the ghosthunting thread finally, I knew there would likely be some reference to this: "I think I just found a grave in my yard" 

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/111589

Sure enough. Well, I bit and to my surprise, it has been 2 years since I posted that thread! I couldn't believe it. Has it really been that long?

Tonight is damp and crummy here in CT, so off I went:







It actually took a bit of looking to find it again; I haven't been out to those woods in awhile now. As you can see, the hole has been made larger. I was a little concerned about getting into that confined space for fear of what I might be disturbing inside (I remember thinking the same thing 2 years ago, too). I came this far, so - 






And, the view to starboard inside -






A WE 13V incan got me there; this let me see around - 






A Coleman 1500 lumen Pinnacle propane lantern. After looking around, I walked a ways further down the trail than I had before and saw this - 






Looked odd enough in the night to snap a pic. The rock actually is really big and is mostly covered with debris. It seems to have some scarring or markings on it. The stone wall nearby is visible. Best my research showed was that there was never a house anywhere nearby to warrant the wall (it's way out in the woods). If you've ever tried building one by hand, you know it's no small job!


----------



## LuxLuthor (Mar 16, 2008)

I think I see the image of The Virgin Mary on that stone.


----------



## dudemar (Mar 16, 2008)

My god it looks like something right out of Silent Hill!:duck: Even the way you tell the story. Great pics!

Dudemar


----------



## srvctec (Mar 16, 2008)

Yaaay!! The pumphouse story continues!

I can't believe it's been 2 years since the other thread was started either- doesn't seem that long ago.


----------



## Manzerick (Mar 16, 2008)

Wow!! Two years!!


She's lookin good!!


----------



## souptree (Mar 16, 2008)

1100 posts here we come.


----------



## tradderran (Mar 16, 2008)

The Man is Back.:thumbsup::twothumbs


----------



## LuxLuthor (Mar 16, 2008)

I just heard a distant wailing scream, followed by a strange heavy thud. I also live in CT, so I'm sure it's related.


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Mar 16, 2008)

I actually read the entire old thread.....

You need to do more searching!!

Can't wait to see where this one goes...


----------



## LuxLuthor (Mar 16, 2008)

Another scream. OK, I'm spooked and going to bed.


----------



## BigHonu (Mar 16, 2008)

PB, are there still no signs of anything living in there? Not even a cobweb?

What interests me the most is the wall. People don't just go through the trouble of building that type of structure out in the middle of nowhere for nothng.


----------



## Tempest UK (Mar 16, 2008)

It's back! 

Let the pumphouse monsters/aliens know I said "Hi".

Regards,
Tempezt


----------



## Toohotruk (Mar 16, 2008)

YESSSS!!!!! :twothumbs

You are the coolest PB!  I'm happy to see you start a new thread and make more discoveries and REALLY glad to be able to actually watch the new thread unfold. :thumbsup:

As far as the big rock and wall...maybe a sacrificial altar and a wall for the evil hordes to stand behind as they watch ceremonies? :devil:

And it is very weird to not see any cobwebs in the pumphouse...:thinking:


----------



## Illum (Mar 16, 2008)

with the ghosthunting thread still in play I'm surprised you didn't host a get together and charge into the pumphouse with lights of all kinds



Phaserburn said:


>



I think I see the door of a vault concealed as a watertank 


was the wall surrounding the boulder or was it only one side? you know you could have found a sacrificial ground for some unknown deity right? :nana: 

take a leafblower in and tell us if you see bones on the floor
*grabbing some  and sitting down*


----------



## DieselTech (Mar 16, 2008)

Wow, great to see this thread again. I can't wait to see where it goes from here.


----------



## JimH (Mar 16, 2008)

Glad to see one of the greatest CPF threads of all time is still alive. With this new interest, I did extensive research and discovered a rarely seen creature that is known to inhabit abandoned pump houses.
.

.

.


----------



## Phaserburn (Mar 16, 2008)

The wall is only on one side of the stone. I haven't been too far beyond it yet.


----------



## Mike Painter (Mar 16, 2008)

LuxLuthor said:


> I think I see the image of The Virgin Mary on that stone.




Odd, to me it looks like a piece of toast.


----------



## Manzerick (Mar 16, 2008)

a sign that "Powdered Toast man" really did exist!!!


----------



## fnmag (Mar 16, 2008)

Candyman


----------



## tnuckels (Mar 16, 2008)

PB, have you ever looked at topographical maps of your area, like are produced by the USGS? I often find that there will be a trove of points of interest like caves, forgotten graveyards, places of historical significance, etc., marked on them that otherwise are only known to the old-timers in the area. The older the map, the more interesting the data seems to be, so I’d guess that the N.E. might be some of the oldest surveys. Some of this is available online, some for free while some is not, but I’m not sure how this compares to the maps that you used to have to go to the local outdoor store and pull out the huge trays to view. Give it a try, if you haven’t already.

P.S. Did you ever try my tips from the original thread for finding spiders & caves?

Good hunting …


----------



## Shreknow91 (Mar 16, 2008)

im getting in on this early 

:tinfoil: now we have a new mystery......... the wall to nowhere....... *cue scary music*


----------



## Crenshaw (Mar 16, 2008)

ooo, sweet, i never got to participate in the original thread...totally interesting story! took abit to read through all the pages though..

The rock and wall is a new find? oOo...

Crenshaw


----------



## LuxLuthor (Mar 16, 2008)

See if there is a DHD connected into that fusebox. That would explain a lot.


----------



## Cydonia (Mar 16, 2008)

Rather brave of you to pay a little night visit to the old Pumphouse. 

In that last picture of the rock wall it looks like you can see the wall doubling back on itself, forming a type of enclosure, perhaps the ruinous remains of foundations. 
Maybe an old shack or house once sat on this site. 

But look at all those brown leaves! They are everywhere... look thick too... drifts of them. Look like they just fluttered down...
Makes me want to take a big old leaf rake and sweep em' away from that big old "Councilrock" as you have curiously named the image file! Boy... it all raises so many questions :thumbsdow


----------



## RA40 (Mar 16, 2008)

I may have missed some of the posts...was there talk of a CPF meet and camp out to commemorate this find?


----------



## Crenshaw (Mar 17, 2008)

omg, it just occurred to me that it looks like a scene straight out of diablo 2...












see the rocks, and the stone wall..

Crenshaw


----------



## Burgess (Mar 17, 2008)

Patiently waiting for the next chapter . . . .



_


----------



## chmsam (Mar 17, 2008)

Things that go "pump" in the night? (Sorry, I couldn't resist)


----------



## Arkayne (Mar 17, 2008)

Yessss! Dennis would be proud!


----------



## TOOCOOL (Mar 17, 2008)

_request for personal and identifying information removed. - Empath_


----------



## Tempest UK (Mar 17, 2008)

_request for personal and identifying information removed. - Empath_


----------



## tnuckels (Mar 17, 2008)

Removed by Empath - reason: excessively personal and identifying.


----------



## Phaserburn (Mar 17, 2008)

Don't know that I like the idea of divulging the exact coordinates of my home and family on the internet. I trust you guys, but those lurkers...

*Moderator*, could you please remove the coordinates listed in the previous post for the security of my family? I know _tnuckels_ meant no harm and was having fun with the context clues, but it makes me a bit nervous. Family first and all. I have no idea if the coordinates listed are at all correct, and cannot confirm. Let's be discreet, guys.

Very good, _Cydonia_, noticing the name I chose for that shot. It's what was running through my head when I was out there taking the pic.

_Lux_, what is a DHD?


----------



## Toohotruk (Mar 17, 2008)

Phaserburn said:


> Don't know that I like the idea of divulging the exact coordinates of my home and family on the internet. I trust you guys, but those lurkers...



Don't blame you there PB...that's scarier than finding a grave in your yard! :shakehead


----------



## Cydonia (Mar 17, 2008)

Phaserburn said:


> Don't know that I like the idea of divulging the exact coordinates of my home and family on the internet. I trust you guys, but those lurkers...
> 
> *Moderator*, could you please remove the coordinates listed in the previous post for the security of my family? I know _tnuckels_ meant no harm and was having fun with the context clues, but it makes me a bit nervous. Family first and all. I have no idea if the coordinates listed are at all correct, and cannot confirm. Let's be discreet, guys.
> 
> ...




Yes, it's a bad idea to give out location info. Besides, doing so robs a lot of the atmosphere of mystery. Under the magnifying lens of google earth everything is made a little more cheap and rendered mundane. And not to mention the sensation seekers and weirdo's who might beat a path to your front door if they had directions!

I had to go and look up what a "DHD" was too. Finally tracked it down. I think It stands for "Dial Home Device" and is a sci fi thing with a wikipedia entry. 

Anyway, that big rock with those deep grooves sure is interesting. I wonder how the grooves were formed? A professional examination of them, or of photos, might yield answers as to their formation. Any pick or chisel marks?


----------



## tnuckels (Mar 17, 2008)

Phaserburn, I am so sorry. I really don’t know what I was thinking. Please accept my sincerest apologies … I know better than this and hope you, as well as the CPF community, will not hold this momentary brain fart against me.

I think I was so excited to see this wonderful tale taken up again, then there was the request for information that might be used to “solve the mystery”, then to discover that I had saved my previous search that I did back when, well, it all just combined to make me reckless with the thrill of the chase and a fool to put that information in a post.

I do view this thread in two very different lights. On one level, it’s just a good read, and the lack of detail, the intervals between your posts, and of course the suggestive murmuring of the CPF crowd that’s gathered to watch this unfold only add to the atmosphere. On another level, it seems a quest for factual information, with bits and pieces gathered by you, as well as contributed from time to time by the community. I am sorry for crossing the line between the fantasy of the story and the facts on the ground.

I’ll PM you the details I used to piece this together so you can remove them from your older posts to further ensure your privacy.


----------



## Burgess (Mar 17, 2008)

Yes, we *all* want answers . . . .


However, we ARE talking about someone's HOME here.



PhaserBurn, we *appreciate* any and all details you can provide.


And, if you *ever* need some Flashlight-Equipped Backup,

just say the word. 

_


----------



## LuxLuthor (Mar 18, 2008)

DHD can be buried.


----------



## TorchBoy (Mar 18, 2008)

Posted picture can be 800 pixels wide. Or less. 

BTW, I knew it was _some_thing from Stargate, I just couldn't remember what. (Thought it might be a power supply.)


----------



## Phaserburn (Mar 18, 2008)

No problem, tnuckels. I know you meant no harm. All has been corrected, so I am ok with this going forward.

I now return you to your regularly scheduled lunacy...

:tinfoil:


----------



## dilbert (Mar 18, 2008)

When's the movie version coming out? I'd go see it.


----------



## Tempest UK (Mar 18, 2008)

Doh, didn't think about the possible problems of posting the exact location of the pumphouse, brain must have switched off :shakehead

Shouldn't have asked for them, sorry 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Sgt. LED (Mar 18, 2008)

If you need anything odd on your property removed or dealt with permanant like, feel free to PM me. I can be especially helpful with things like this given my background. No real details should be posted on forum please.


----------



## Toohotruk (Mar 19, 2008)

LuxLuthor said:


> DHD can be buried.



OOOHHHHH...I thought you meant some kind of *D*emon *H*unting *D*evice! :devil:


----------



## Illum (Mar 19, 2008)

Phaserburn here are you?
we need updates!


----------



## Cydonia (Mar 19, 2008)

*Patience will be required probably*

Well, if the last legendary thread is anything to go by, it will take quite a while to get any new pictures and updates. Like getting blood from a stone...er.. Councilrock


----------



## Shreklight (Mar 19, 2008)

Glad to see this one up and running again! I'm also glad I wasn't the only one who didn't know what a DHD was. Those stone walls are very common in the woods of New England, the deep scrape marks on the rock however need more investigating.


----------



## Phaserburn (Mar 20, 2008)

Shreklight said:


> Glad to see this one up and running again! I'm also glad I wasn't the only one who didn't know what a DHD was. Those stone walls are very common in the woods of New England, the deep scrape marks on the rock however need more investigating.


 
Agreed. Hey, I don't get lots of chances with my work and family life to tromp through the woods like I would like to!  That's why my pics are at night; it is my only window most times! Besides, what are flashlights for?!

Tempest, no problem, I understand. Really, it's everyone's posts and suppositions that made this what it is. If you look at the original thread's first post, you'll see that it started as a question only; it then took on an unexpected life of it's own...

Not sure if the rock corresponds to where my old map of the area says "Council Rock" is located. I'd have to take a look and see.

Yes, there are alot of such stone walls in New England. But, the reason for that is usually because a landowner was trying to clear the area for farming at one point. That's why they tend to be on property perimeters or between land parcels, not off in the woods.


----------



## Shreklight (Mar 20, 2008)

I got it!! Back when I used to Bowhunt I would sit on those rock walls alot. Sooo, those are the "seats" around the council rock. Ya think?


----------



## Dr Jekell (Mar 20, 2008)

TorchBoy said:


> Posted picture can be 800 pixels wide. Or less.
> 
> BTW, I knew it was _some_thing from Stargate, I just couldn't remember what. (Thought it might be a power supply.)



The DHD is the power supply for the stargate.


----------



## mrmike (Mar 20, 2008)

The pumphouse story is very interesting.

It reminds me of a local oddity... There's a Lutheran church with a mysterious door that doesn't go anywhere (behind it is packed dirt/stone).

Several hundred feet away from the church; across a very busy street is a home that also has a mysterious door in the basement. Again, the door doesn't go anywhere (anymore), as it too is closed off.

Old timers say there was a tunnel connecting the basement of the house to the church. Although there's interest in finding out if there really is a tunnel (and what's in it), it would cost too much, and digging would obviously be a nuisance to the homeowners too.

What was it for? Secret rituals (Cthulu worshippers?)? No, it was explained to me (by someone that knows about it) that in the not so distant past indian attacks were a real threat. Old churches were built like fortresses for more than just durability... they were a safe haven to go to, and a good place to take your children during indian raids.

So the reason for the tunnel was as a "last resort"; a way to get into the church, or escape from it if the situation was getting desperate.

Not that this has anything to do with the pumphouse, but it's an interesting bit of local (eastern PA) history.


As for stone rooms/cellars partially buried in the ground; I'm not sure how often they're found elsewhere in the country, but they're a common site on old, local farms. "Cold cellars" - that's where you'd store your smoked meats before we had refrigeration.


----------



## tvodrd (Mar 20, 2008)

mrmike said:


> The pumphouse story is very interesting.
> 
> It reminds me of a local oddity... There's a Lutheran church with a mysterious door that doesn't go anywhere (behind it is packed dirt/stone).
> 
> ...



No, they were for smokers to step out for a cigarette. 

Larry


----------



## jayhackett03 (Mar 23, 2008)

(subscribing)


----------



## Blackwater (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks! Thanks a heck of alot!

Here I was, just wanting to hop on the forum for a few, short, spare moments before bedtime to glean a bit of info for some little illuminating project of mine, when this post pops up out of the blue to ensnare me in its web of intrigue. Now its 2:30 in the morning and I have to get up for work in just a few short hours!

How dare you prey upon my poor, debilitating, ADHD! Shame on you!


(And, just on a side-note, I'm now with the rest of CPF waiting for updates...)


----------



## Toohotruk (Mar 31, 2008)

I did the same thing when I read the original thread...I started reading just to see what this legendary thread was about and then I looked at the clock and over two hours had elapsed and it was 1:30 a.m. on a weeknight! It was like a book I couldn't put down, but I sure paid for it when I got up for work at 6:00 a.m.! :sick2:


----------



## Phaserburn (Apr 1, 2008)

As a sidenote, here's something interesting I found out about the area I live in. _Blue Laws_ set up by then Gov. Theophilus Eaton (of the Colony of New Haven) in 1655 were pretty straight to the point Puritan, if you ask me! Found the concept locally, and this info online. Many have remarked about being interested a bit in the area's local history as it relates perchance to the overall theme here. The following bullets summarize the initial laws; they get more interesting as they go along.







The Governor and Magistrates convened in general Assembly, are the supreme power under God of this independent Dominion.
From the determination of the Assembly no appeal shall be made.
The Governor is amenable to the voice of the people.
The Governor shall have only a single vote in determining any question; except a casting vote, when the Assembly may be equally divided.
The Assembly of the People shall not be dismissed by the Governor, but shall dismiss itself.
Conspiracy against this Dominion shall be punished with death.
Whoever says there is power and jurisdiction above and over this Dominion, shall suffer death and loss of property.
Whoever attempts to change or overturn this Dominion, shall suffer death.
The judges shall determine controversies without a jury.
No one shall be a freeman, or give a vote, unless he be converted, and a member in full communion of one of the Churches allowed in this Dominion.
No man shall hold any office, who is not sound in the faith, and faithful to this Dominion; and whoever gives a vote to such a person, shall pay a fine of £1; for a second offence, he shall be disfranchised.
Each freeman shall swear by the blessed God to bear true allegiance to this Dominion, and that Jesus Christ is the only King.
No quaker or dissenter from the established worship of this Dominion shall be allowed to give a vote for the election of Magistrates, or any officer.
No food or lodging shall be afforded to a Quaker, Adamite, or other Heretic.
If any person turns Quaker, he shall be banished, and not suffered to return but upon pain of death.
No Priest shall abide in this Dominion: he shall be banished, and suffer death on his return. Priests may be seized by any one without a warrant.
No one to cross a river, but with an authorized ferryman.
No one shall run on the Sabbath day, or walk in his garden or elsewhere, except reverently to and from meeting.
No one shall travel, cook victuals, make beds, sweep house, cut hair, or shave, on the Sabbath day.
No woman shall kiss her child on the Sabbath or fasting day.
The Sabbath shall begin at sunset on Saturday.
To pick an ear of corn growing in a neighbor's garden, shall be deemed theft.
A person accused of trespass in the night shall be judged guilty, unless he clear himself by his oath.
When it appears that an accused has confederates, and he refuses to discover them, he may be racked.
No one shall buy or sell lands without permission of the selectmen.
A drunkard shall have a master appointed by the selectmen, who are to debar him from the liberty of buying and selling.
Whoever publishes a lie to the prejudice of his neighbor, shall sit in the stocks, or be whipped fifteen stripes.
No minister shall keep a school.
Every rateable person, who refuses to pay his proportion to the support of the Minister of the town or parish, shall be fined by the Court £2, and £4 every quarter, until he or she pay the rate to the Minister.
Men-stealers shall suffer death.
Whoever wears clothes trimmed with gold, silver, or bone lace, above two shillings by the yard, shall be presented by the grand jurors, and the selectmen shall tax the offender at £300 estate.
A debtor in prison, swearing he has no estate, shall be let out and sold, to make satisfaction.
Whoever sets a fire in the woods, and it burns a house, shall suffer death; and persons suspected of this crime shall be imprisoned, without benefit of bail.
Whoever brings cards or dice into this dominion shall pay a fine of £5.
No one shall read Common-Prayer, keep Christmas or saints-days, make minced pies, dance, play cards, or play on any instrument of music, except the drum, trumpet, and the Jews-harp.
No gospel Minister shall join people in marriage; the magistrates only shall join in marriage, as they may do it with less scandal to Christ's Church.
When parents refuse their children convenient marriages, the Magistrates shall determine the point.
The selectmen, on finding children ignorant, may take them away from their parents, and put them into better hands, at the expense of their parents.
Fornication shall be punished by compelling the marriage, or as the Court may think proper.
Adultery shall be punished by death.
A man that strikes his wife shall pay a fine of £10; a woman that strikes her husband shall be punished as the Court directs.
A wife shall be deemed good evidence against her husband.
No man shall court a maid in person, or by letter, without first obtaining consent of her parents: £5 penalty for the first offence; £10 for the second; and, for the third, imprisonment during the pleasure of the Court.
Married persons must live together, or be imprisoned.
No adolescent is obliged to do what told to do by parents/guardians.
Every male shall have his hair cut round according to a cap.
I've found a bunch of odd tidbits like this, if anyone is interested.

edit: hey, post # 4444! That's alot of CPF...


----------



## TorchBoy (Apr 1, 2008)

Phaserburn said:


> [12]Each freeman shall swear by the blessed God to bear true allegiance to this Dominion, and that Jesus Christ is the only King.
> [21]The Sabbath shall begin at sunset on Saturday.


But... Jesus himself (Matthew 5:33-37) said don't swear oaths like that (and that anything like the above oath comes from the Evil One), and everyone knows the Sabbath starts at sundown on Friday.

Those laws really are puritanical. Presumably a mother kissing her child is work, and thus banned on a Sabbath.


----------



## srvctec (Apr 1, 2008)

Wow! I'm surprised it didn't say sneezing is punishable by death. 

In today's society there wouldn't enough land to hold enough prisons for all people that commit the offenses on a daily basis in the rules named above. Things sure have changed in 352 years!

I love stuff like this- finding out how things were in the days this country was in it's infancy. Interesting US timeline.


----------



## Burgess (Apr 1, 2008)

_*cook victuals*_



Mmmmm, victuals !

:twothumbs

_


----------



## Toohotruk (Apr 2, 2008)

Amen!!! :devil:


----------



## TorchBoy (Apr 2, 2008)

Shouting "Amen!!!" three days either side of a Sabbath shall be punished by death.

Shouting "Amen!!!" four days either side of a Sabbath shall be punished by banishment.

j/k


----------



## sunspot (Apr 2, 2008)

14. No food or lodging shall be afforded to a Quaker, Adamite, or other Heretic.

I have an ancestor who was declared a Heretic. When the Revolutionary War came, he was wanted to be the head of the Town Watch. He had to swear an oath not to let his heretical views affect his duty.

He sounds like my kind of guy.


----------



## Phaserburn (Apr 2, 2008)

TorchBoy said:


> Shouting "Amen!!!" three days either side of a Sabbath shall be punished by death.
> 
> Shouting "Amen!!!" four days either side of a Sabbath shall be punished by banishment.
> 
> j/k


 
Hey; colonial New Haven was _*tough!*_


----------



## Toohotruk (Apr 23, 2008)

Any updates as far as the Pumphouse, or Council Rock, or Graves, or wild packs of Flashaholics running loose on the property, etc. PB? 

Anything? Anything at all? :shrug:


----------



## Burgess (Apr 23, 2008)

Did our recent Full Moon have any eerie effects ? ? ?


:eeksign:

_


----------



## jayhackett03 (Apr 23, 2008)

yeah give us something. i stayed up for hours reading that origional story.


----------



## Toohotruk (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## srvctec (Apr 23, 2008)

Another  bump!


----------



## Toohotruk (May 21, 2008)




----------



## Wyeast (May 21, 2008)

I am shocked and appalled that I missed this, the sequel to the greatest thread of all time. Anxiously awaiting overheads of the layout of the rock wall in search for mysterious symbols.


----------



## Burgess (May 21, 2008)

Last night was (another) Full Moon.


Notice anything _*unusual*_ ?

:candle:
_


----------



## Toohotruk (May 22, 2008)

Yeah, see anything _unusual _out there???

[URL=http://imageshack.us]


[/URL]


----------



## Crenshaw (May 22, 2008)

Toohotruk said:


> Yeah, see anything _unusual _out there???


i watched a documentry on these things, star nosed mole or something, aparently they eat REALLY fast....

Crenshaw


----------



## Toohotruk (May 23, 2008)

Crenshaw said:


> i watched a documentry on these things, star nosed mole or something, aparently they eat REALLY fast....
> 
> Crenshaw



Bet that's not a pretty sight! :sick2:

Probably very interesting to watch though...


----------



## jzmtl (May 23, 2008)

Average time is 0.23 seconds to identify and eat object, I don't think we can even see it.


----------



## Phaserburn (May 23, 2008)

There has been interest in the area I live in b/c of these threads. It doesn't relate directly per se, but this was kind of amusing to me.

The wife and I saw the new Indiana Jones flick yesterday. If you see it, pay attention to the setting of the college chase seen where Indy teaches towards the beginning of the movie. They don't mention (at least I didn't catch it) which school it is or it's location, but it's Yale University in downtown New Haven. It gives you a very good look at what the school and city look like. Just thought I'd share that.

Sad to say, I have no new update on the pumphouse. I guess I'm not sure what to do next...


----------



## baterija (May 23, 2008)

Phaserburn said:


> Sad to say, I have no new update on the pumphouse. I guess I'm not sure what to do next...



Leave the cliffhanger so we all have to go see the fifth installment of the movie - Indiana Jones :The Council Rock and The Pumphouse of Doom


----------



## tnuckels (May 23, 2008)

Phaserburn said:


> The wife and I saw the new Indiana Jones flick yesterday.



Yes ... this should've gotten your juices flowing. Now, go put your thinking Fedora on, poor yourself a long, cool drink, wait till dusk with your favorite flashlight, and then just sit back and ponder what undiscovered treasures might be out, just under your feet, there on your property, as nightfall slowly seeps into the hills about you and adds a bit of mystery to the place.



Phaserburn said:


> Sad to say, I have no new update on the pumphouse. I guess I'm not sure what to do next...



Dig it up MAN, dig it up! Excavate it, exhume the bones, unearth the mystery! Make a plan, draw a map, run amok!

OK, ok, at least get a rake and remove some of the leaf litter to see what other tantalizing "artifacts" might be mere inches away. Then, see what sorts of teeny-tiny, itsy-bitsy embellishments you can come up with that will make the mundane SENSATIONAL.

Go on now ... I've confidence in you.


----------



## Wyeast (May 23, 2008)

Didn't you make some reference to a "big rock" some time ago? Either on a map, or something you had heard about from someone. Could look into that some more. Seems that may be the more interesting story than the pumphouse. (although... who made the hole in the door bigger?!?) 

The gouges in the rock... could be anything from local rutting / antler sharpening over centuries to old timers using the rock for target practice to mystic druid sacrifices. :naughty:

I think more photographic study, and maybe looking at the arrangement of the rock wall to see if we can tell what kind of purpose it served. :thumbsup:


----------



## maxa beam (May 23, 2008)

That's awesome. How dark is it in there, can any light get in?


----------



## Lit Up (May 26, 2008)

Put a digital voice recorder in there for a day and see if it picks up any sounds.


----------



## Sterno (Jun 4, 2008)

Wow, just read through the whole original thread and this one, some amazing stuff, not to mention some serious pun action.
Been way too long since I surfed/posted here, great post :thumbsup:


----------



## zipplet (Sep 10, 2008)

Any updates here? I'm itching to know what's inside that pumphouse in detail and if it really still has power connected


----------



## csshih (Oct 17, 2008)

what, no updates?
hehe bump

the pumphouse electronics looks actually newish.


----------



## Toohotruk (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## LumenHound (Oct 17, 2008)

The truth is out there...

(insert endless loop of TV show X Files theme music into the background of this post)

Phaserburn: Do you have the time available to snap a few new photos of the pumphouse, it's roof, and entrance steps on the evening of the 31st of this month?


----------



## Toohotruk (Oct 17, 2008)

LumenHound said:


> The truth is out there...
> 
> (insert endless loop of TV show X Files theme music into the background of this post)
> 
> Phaserburn: Do you have the time available to snap a few new photos of the pumphouse, it's roof, and entrance steps on the evening of the 31st of this month?




Now _that_ could be interesting!!!


----------



## Phaserburn (Oct 27, 2008)

LumenHound said:


> Do you have the time available to snap a few new photos of the pumphouse, it's roof, and entrance steps on the evening of the 31st of this month?


 
You know, that sort of connection shouldn't bother me in the least, but reading it gave me pause for a second. Silly, isn't it? I think I've been watching too many movies...

"Late one dark, cold evening on Halloween, our intrepid explorer made the foolish decision that this was indeed a good night to go alone deep into the pitch-black Connecticut woods, armed only with a digital camera and 13 flashlights in search of things that are there... but shouldn't be."


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Oct 27, 2008)

Phaserburn said:


> You know, that sort of connection shouldn't bother me in the least, but reading it gave me pause for a second. Silly, isn't it? I think I've been watching too many movies...
> 
> "Late one dark, cold evening on Halloween, our intrepid explorer made the foolish decision that this was indeed a good night to go alone deep into the pitch-black Connecticut woods, armed only with a digital camera and 13 flashlights in search of things that are there... but shouldn't be."


 



Isn't this your propety? Arm yourself with whatever you'd like:thumbsup:

It would be interesting to rake all the leave up and see what the area looks like...might find some interesting stuff!..:shrug:


----------



## Toohotruk (Oct 27, 2008)

I like the "thirteen lights" part of your post...


----------



## phenwick (Oct 28, 2008)

Toohotruk said:


> I like the "thirteen lights" part of your post...



Yeah, did you knowingly pick "thirteen" for a reason? Sound a little unlucky to me. Its also the 31st. backwards.


----------



## Toohotruk (Oct 28, 2008)

I think the unlucky part was intentional...and on Halloween to boot!


----------



## Burgess (Oct 28, 2008)

Cool ! ! !


-- and --


_*Just for fun*_ . . . .


Stick a small (running) tape recorder

in yer' pocket, whilst' snapping photos.



:eeksign:
_


----------



## srvctec (Oct 28, 2008)

Toohotruk said:


> I think the unlucky part was intentional...and on Halloween to boot!



Now if he can just keep any black cats form crossing his path on the way to the pump house!


----------



## Sgt. LED (Oct 28, 2008)

The pumphouse would make THE most popular CPF get together ever!

You could sell tickets.


----------



## bearhunter (Oct 28, 2008)

Phaserburn said:


> You know, that sort of connection shouldn't bother me in the least, but reading it gave me pause for a second. Silly, isn't it? I think I've been watching too many movies...
> 
> "Late one dark, cold evening on Halloween, our intrepid explorer made the foolish decision that this was indeed a good night to go alone deep into the pitch-black Connecticut woods, armed only with a digital camera and 13 flashlights in search of things that are there... but shouldn't be."


Just give the word an I will fly afue Texans
up there as bodyguard's


----------



## tradderran (Oct 28, 2008)

bearhunter said:


> Just give the word an I will fly afue Texans
> up there as bodyguard's


Just give me a shout and I will warm up the
310 and give y'all a lift.:wave:

Don,t forget the whis bangs.:devil:


----------



## lightcacher (Nov 18, 2008)

Don't ferget yur goat leggin's...........


----------



## Toohotruk (Nov 19, 2008)

Well PB, we're still waiting for details of your Halloween night excursion to the Pumphouse...and which thirteen lights did you take with you and how did they perform?

You did make it back, didn't you???


----------



## Sardaukar (Dec 9, 2008)

Marked for later.


----------



## csshih (Dec 9, 2008)

oh snap, forgot about this thread.


----------



## ruriimasu (Dec 10, 2008)

my gosh! PB, what have you done! i ended up wasting 2 fine days of my live on the original thread and this follow-up! and it seems there will be more days wasted following it


----------



## Toohotruk (Dec 10, 2008)

Wasted??!! Time well spent in my book! :nana:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 7, 2009)

Isn't anyone concerned that we have not heard from PB in 3 months??

AAAGH! Oh god, I'm hooked; Damn you, Milky!  

Saaaay, isn't there a springhouse on YOUR property, Milky?? Sounds like a PhotonFest quest to me!


----------



## LumenHound (Feb 9, 2009)

Perhaps Dennis L has mystically suggested PB shouldn't post until there is something new to post about?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2009)

LumenHound said:


> Perhaps Dennis L has mystically suggested PB shouldn't post until there is something new to post about?



Maybe. :shrug: I hear Milky's got a cave on his property, wanna' dowse it?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2009)

LumenHound said:


> Perhaps Dennis L has mystically suggested PB shouldn't post until there is something new to post about?



Oh, man!  I just realized; I knew a Dennis Lang about 20 years ago. Maybe he's a descendant.


----------



## LEDmodMan (Feb 13, 2009)

Bump :bump:
for Friday the 13th... :devil:


----------



## Jaygnar (Apr 5, 2009)

I was reading this thread and its predecessor and I was intrigued! So much so that I took the liberty of running some of the images through some filters and one in particular really seemed to "clear up". Have a look.






Also, I want hiking earlier and was shooting some video, but had to stop when the mic that I was using quit working. Later in the evening, I reviewed the film. I found some seemingly anomalous footage that appears to have sound. ?!?! 
I know it seems silly but I'm almost sure I can make out some kind of language and possibly a word that sounds like "Pump house". I don't know, maybe I'm just hearing things. :thinking:
Anyway, the "anomalous" area of the film occurs when I had set the camera down to see if I could get the mic working. I saw nothing at the time of filming. I only noticed the strange content while reviewing the film later. Anyway. Here it is. It may just be dirt on the lens and I'm imagining the sounds. You guys tell me what you think you hear.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W8hUmQ_LLC4


----------



## baterija (Apr 5, 2009)

I almost expected to get Rick rolled.


----------



## Toohotruk (Apr 6, 2009)

Now we're talking!!!


----------



## Jaygnar (Apr 6, 2009)

baterija said:


> I almost expected to get Rick rolled.




I wouldn't do THAT to ya!


----------



## jwl (Apr 6, 2009)

OMG that was funny! 

I don't think some of the people that commented on YouTube got the joke.


----------



## Jaygnar (Apr 6, 2009)

jwl said:


> OMG that was funny!
> 
> I don't think some of the people that commented on YouTube got the joke.


Yeh, some people are big meanies
I'll go delete their comments now


----------



## applevision (Apr 25, 2009)

What an epic thread!

Just finished both threads... we need more! The story cannot end!


----------



## gsxrac (Jun 3, 2009)

Ok well PB your threads just kept me completly entertained and amazed at work today. I accomplished ABSOLUTELY nothing accept reading these pumphouse threads all day haha. (Yes it did take me all day I was on my ipod and trying to take care of dogs) But you keep mentioning all the leaves and ground cover. I personally think you need to break out the good ole leave blower and start taking it with you on these expeditions into the woods. If you were to say blow a 20ft. perimeter around the pumphouse and the headstone and "council rock" you may unearth some completly new clues? Also maybe ask your neighbor if he minds you checking out his back lot for clues since he seems to be a pretty nice guy.

In the begining I got the impression that the headstone was maybe 20 yards away from your house and the pumphouse maybe 100yd but now it almost seems like the pumphouse is much further since you said you had trouble finding it that one time. And you should really find somebody with a game camera or two that you can use in the off season and scope out at the pumphouse and maybe even council rock? Or if your feeling really brave go down to that haunted road during the daytime and set one or two up out there. 

And I have to say when I was reading your 'closing words' so to speak about where you though you were pretty much done and randomly decided to place a flower on the headstone and say a little prayer... I gave ya a head nod. You really are a great person and thank you for not "digging it up" as others have suggested. Yes being adventerous and curious is an amazing part of life but some stones are better left un-turned. (Man this thread brings out some horrible puns!)

I will put my vote in for this being the best thread CPF has seen to date and it was an amazing read which ive already mentioned to a few other people :twothumbs


----------



## alfreddajero (Jun 4, 2009)

Have you thought about doing an evp session in there.......would be nice if you let me analyze the audio.


----------



## Toohotruk (Jun 4, 2009)

alfreddajero said:


> Have you thought about doing an evp session in there.......would be nice if you let me analyze the audio.




+1 Maybe even setup a night vision camera as well. Same thing for Counsel Rock...never know what you might find.

Could be interesting...


----------



## alfreddajero (Jun 4, 2009)

Dont know why i didnt think of that.....that would be cool to see what comes up on vid.


----------



## Burgess (Jun 29, 2009)

to Phaserburn --


Happy Birthday !







Any further Pumphouse updates or info ? ? ?








PS: Enjoy yer' special day !

_


----------



## Toohotruk (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Matteblack (Aug 1, 2009)

Pumphouse Updates???!!!! PLEASE!


----------



## gsxrac (Aug 2, 2009)

Matteblack said:


> Pumphouse Updates???!!!! PLEASE!



:twothumbs The pumphouse story is still the best story ive read in a LONG time and probably the most interesting thing ive read on CPF. I would love to know if there are any more updates or if youve been back lately...


----------



## Phaserburn (Aug 10, 2009)

I meant to post this a while ago. I think I have a suspected identity for Dennis Lan...

Dennis Lane, born 1849 in Ireland, died 1911. He appears in a couple of late 1800's US census reports. In the mid 1850's, I think he lived in Bridgeport, Connecticut with his family: wife Catherine, and sons Michael (b: 1876) and Edmund (b:1878). I believe Catherine was also born in Ireland, making them first generation Americans.

This was pieced together from a bunch of notes and odds and ends I found over time; I don't have them all anymore. Not sure if it's really him or not, but the dates and general location matches. Bridgeport is a city around 30 minutes away from me by car. Back in those years, there were some people that started out in the cities of Bridgeport and New Haven (after landing initially in New York City) upon arrival in the US, and then moved into surrounding areas. 

I wonder if Dennis was one such, and if it's really him.


Hello, All.

:wave:


----------



## zipplet (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi Phaserburn,

Thanks for posting the update 

Hope you continue to find out more things about this mystery. One of the most interesting threads on CPF of all time.


----------



## Nitroz (Aug 10, 2009)

This is a great thread! Looking forward to October.


----------



## applevision (Aug 11, 2009)

Yay! It lives!!

I cannot tell you how excited I was to see a new post here!

Why is this thread so addictive?! I'm not sure, but please... let's go back to the Pumphouse this fall!

_(Gosh, it sounds like a cheesy horror movie... "This fall, CPF will be going back to the PUMPHOUSE... getting ready for the fright of their life... What darkness hides and terrors lie inside the dank, stale crypt...")_:duck:


----------



## LumenHound (Aug 11, 2009)

If this isn't a case for PBS's *History Detectives* TV show I don't know what is.
I wonder if they could actually find a picture of Dennis Lan...?


----------



## Arkayne (Oct 8, 2009)

Does anyone have connections in the biz? Just forward the pumphouse threads and Phaser might have some $$ his way for letting the crews investigate.


----------



## KC2IXE (Oct 8, 2009)

Yes, but not that end of the business. hard news, yeah - long story format (aka news magazines)


----------



## alfreddajero (Oct 8, 2009)

Just wanted to know if the OP has done any evp work there....would love analyze the audio.


----------



## RAGE CAGE (Mar 2, 2010)

LuxLuthor said:


> I think I see the image of The Virgin Mary on that stone.


 
I think you are right- I see it too....


----------



## TorchBoy (Mar 2, 2010)

I see some blue arrows and a caption that doesn't make sense.


----------



## RAGE CAGE (Mar 2, 2010)

oh yee of little faith.....


----------



## srvctec (Mar 2, 2010)

I forgot all about this thread!! It lives on!! 

lovecpf


----------



## Burgess (Mar 2, 2010)

I see Dead People

:candle:
_


----------



## gqlux (Mar 25, 2012)

I know this is a thread dig, but I just read both threads in entirety, as the Market Place is down for maintenance.

I would love to know what has happened in the last 2 years.

regards,
gqlux


----------



## srvctec (Aug 18, 2015)

PB, any updates in the last several years? I just had to bring this thread back to life.


----------



## nbp (Aug 18, 2015)

Search for Stranger Seeking the Pumphouse. There was a new thread about a year ago but that one fizzled out too. If you thought you were puzzled before wait til you read that one!


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Aug 22, 2015)

I want to see a picture taken with the pumphouse illuminated by shortwave UV. Just curious. :huh:


----------



## FroggyTaco (Aug 22, 2015)

nbp said:


> Search for Stranger Seeking the Pumphouse. There was a new thread about a year ago but that one fizzled out too. If you thought you were puzzled before wait til you read that one!



Talk about an understatement!


----------

